# How do you explain IBS to people?



## 16219 (May 10, 2006)

I was just wondering how people tell others about IBS. I think people assume it is just in your head or that it isn't as bad as it seems. Can someone without it understand???


----------



## Sandeera (Apr 21, 2006)

Good Question. I'm not sure if someone who doesn't have it can understand fully. Most of the time I will tell people that I've been having stomach problems, and when I eat my stomach hurts and/or doesn't stay with me very long. Usually people will then tell me that either they themselves are that way or that they know someone who has the same problem. After they say that I'll tell them that mine is IBS-D.


----------



## ziggystardust00 (Aug 10, 2003)

This is something I often think about! I just don't find it acceptable myself to come out and say "I have IBS"- how much simpler things would be if I could!! hehe! Ah well...I've been pondering it a lot lately. I did tell my friends when I first got diagnosed (at 17) but it just came up casually so I don't think they even think about it now (they're my friends "back home", I'm in my 3rd yr of uni now). This year however, I'm on my "Year Abroad" for my degree, meeting new ppl etc and they must think I'm crazy! Well...one of them definitely does as she told my friend from my home uni that she thought I was "strange"!! lol (not entirely related to IBS...but to food!)I don't eat out cos I'm veggie and wheat intolerant plus the IBS so I can hide behind the food reasons. I'm a bit unsociable and I don't like sitting right in the middle of a row in lecture theatres. I feel as if a lot of my strangeness would become clear if I could just say "I have IBS!".....Do any of you just come out and say it like that??? Sometimes I think maybe I should but I just can't do it! I haven't told anyone outright at uni. I just go with the "weak stomach" line.Sorry this isn't helping I know!! I honestly don't know the answer...am just pondering!!! Needed a rant...!! lolZxxxx


----------



## 22443 (Apr 12, 2005)

If someone asks me why I can't eat something they're offering me, I just say:1. I can't digest it2. I have a digestive disorder3. I have a sensitive stomachIf they ask me to elaborate, I'll sometimes tell them I have IBS. If they ask what that stands for, I tell them. Usually once they hear the word "bowel" they get the picture.


----------



## 16772 (Apr 3, 2005)

I carry a couple of the top bourcures (http://www.ibsgroup.org/main/brochures.shtml) from that link in my purse. When they ask, i give um one to read. Its been helpful


----------



## 16704 (May 13, 2006)

I hear from many people that it's all in my head, or that I made up my stomach problems. Now I don't even try to explain. I'm sure I don't have to.


----------



## 15348 (May 15, 2006)

Have a sense of homor about it, thats my advice. I know, believe me, there is nothing funny about actually having IBS. It`s awful and painful and uncomfortable and terribly inconvenient BUT being able to laugh about your excessive farting and/pr pooping with those closest to you is the best way to release the mystery around IBS. I know my farts are a great party favor!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIIBS Explained for People who do not Have IBS:http://www.ibsgroup.org/main/aboutibs.shtmlandIBS Companion - CD or Cassette (Non-hypnosis) An informative and instructive guide about IBS for the non-sufferer. Click here for a sample from the IBS Companion CD Requires Windows Media Player For friends and family of IBS sufferers.All to often, we forget that IBS not only affects the sufferer, it can have a detrimental effect on the lives of those around the sufferer. Holidays and days out might often be cancelled or restricted. It is not easy having IBS, it is not easy supporting an IBS sufferer either. This short recording is easy to understand explaining the symptoms, common fears, and the explorative tests that IBS sufferers have to go through to be diagnosed as having IBS. For those around the sufferer, it will provide insight into this most troublesome condition. For the IBS sufferer it can be a good source of explaining IBS when you have tried or you are tired of explaining it to others. With gentle soothing background music this recording adds to seeing both sides of the IBS equation. Recorded by Michael Mahoney, known by many sufferers for his gentle, patient approach and for his support in helping IBS sufferers and partners too. Available on CD or Cassette. Recorded Time 19:01http://www.ibsaudioprogram.com/new_audio_titles.htm


----------



## 15341 (Jul 5, 2006)

I just tell em straight to be honest, and they can either like it or lump it as far as i am concerned. people who do not have it do not have the FIRST CLUE what it is like and i get fed up with the oh thats nothing comments and also when i explain the symptoms to people sometimes i get the oh i can understand how you feel??? umm HELLO you dont have it so you dont have the SLIGHTEST IDEA how i feel i suppose it is my fault in a way for being so up front and honest about it but then like i say they like it or lump it and tough nuts


----------



## 22597 (Jul 12, 2006)

I used to avoid telling people as much as possible (except for family and close friends), and when I had to explain myself I'd say something vague like, "upset tummy" or "digestive disorder," or "sensitive stomach." Well, I've had IBS for 6 years and now that I'm experiencing another flare-up and having to deal with it while working full-time, I finally got tired of having to hide something that is not my fault. So I told my manager, and when people invite me to a social function that involves food (most of them do, don't they??) I tell them up-front (when appropriate and necessary, of course) that I have IBS. For people who have never heard of IBS I tell them it's a digestive disorder and if they want to know more, I tell them--if not, fine. That way I can be open without forcing information on others. I can definitely say I feel so much better not hiding my disorder anymore. It is part of owning the IBS, rather than letting it own me.


----------



## 22032 (Aug 10, 2006)

I usually tell people "I have a digestive disorder" and then they go "Ohhh" and don't usually ask any more questions. I think people I go to school with know there is something wrong with me anyways since I have missed so much school this past semester due to docter visits and the people who run my cafeteria cook special food for me.


----------



## threeheadedmonkey (Aug 9, 2006)

i just tell people ive gotta stomach condition and some foods and stuff make me sick


----------



## 16293 (Jul 25, 2006)

Hi All!Usually I will tell people I have a sensitive stomach. Some people will start guessing what I have (IBS). Once they do find out, they are pretty understanding about it.Jessie_Babe


----------



## masterplan (Aug 6, 2006)

The friends that I've seen since I've been diagnosed know about it. I think it's better when people just listen to what you say about it and don't try to add any of their own logic or knowledge. That's definitely how my boss treats me and it's a lot better that way. Other people just make assumptions.


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

I've told 3 people about my ibs-d; my boyfriend of 2 years and my 2 oldest friends. All were understanding and didn't make a big deal out of it. My bf told me stories about the times he's had d in awkward situations. My friend of 10 years said 'I'm so glad we can talk about this stuff' and preceeded to tell me all about her own bowel problems! What's weird is they all know lots of other people with ibs!


----------



## 22659 (Jul 1, 2006)

hey, yea I just got to college and i'm having to explain my rather weird eating habits. we have alot of pizza parties and icecream socials and it's difficult to just act like i don't like them...cuz i LOVE THEM.







i just say i have a digestive disorder, and sometimes ppl ask what. and when i say ibs normally they know. i don't know if they get to what extent but they seem to be nice about it.coolest part, my roomie has it so we can totally stick together with our weird eating.


----------



## 14849 (Aug 25, 2006)

I've just told people that I've developed stomach problems and feel like sh*t.If they ask me to elaborate, I'll just say, "Ok, if I have to go, it mean I have to go _now._ It doesn't mean I have to go in 5 minutes.....it means I have to go _NOW._


----------



## 21857 (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi Amy Lee!!I usually find that honesty is the best policy, your not really helping yourself by keeping it to yourself, its embarassing to tell some people, but it never ceases to amaze me how understanding people are and how many other people have the same problems!!ZoeP.s. Ms. Fart alot, I love your attitude, I feel exactly the same way!!


----------



## 20411 (Sep 7, 2006)

I was pretty embarrased to ask at first and then I told a few. Turned out they had it as well and suffered a lot worse then me. Out of a circle of about 10 friends, 4 of them had IBS and the others understood. I use 'i have a sensitive stomach' when I am out though.


----------

